# toilettes / salle de bain / salle d'eau



## MuffinInTheRough

C'est quoi la différence entre un salle de bain et une toilette? Voilà la phrase dans laquelle j'ai trouvé cet opposition: "Il n'y avait pas de salle de bains chez nous, juste les toilettes."


----------



## anne-kate

la salle de bain: pièce avec lavabo + baignoire
les toilettes : petite pièce avec water closet (+ parfois un lavabo)

a-k


----------



## zapspan

Comment est-ce qu'on pourrait indiquer le numéro de pièces appelées "toilettes" qu'il y a dans une maison?  Par exemple, on peut dire "il y a 3 chambres", "il y a 2 salles de bain", mais pourrait-on dire "il y a 2 toilettes" pour indiquer qu'il y a 2 pièces dans lesquelles il n'y a que des toilettes?


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour, "dans cette maison, il y a deux WC, un séparé au rez-de-chaussée, et l'autre à l'étage dans la salle d'eau".

Mais c'est un peu bizarre, car dans une maison où il n'y a qu"un seul WC (un seul équipement), on dira "les WC sont séparés, et sont situés à l'étage".


----------



## zapspan

Merci pour votre réponse, Lly4n4.  Quand vous dites "salle d'eau", c'est un synonyme pour "salle de bain"?


----------



## AnAutisticCat

Oui, ça désigne la même chose.


----------



## lamy08

AnAutisticCat said:


> Oui, ça désigne la même chose.


 

Non, c'est un peu plus subtil que ça: une salle de bains contient en général le lavabo (simple ou double), une baignoire et éventuellement une douche.
Dans la salle d'eau, il n'y a pas de baignoire: elle est remplacée par la douche.


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet, mais il faut bien admettre que dans la réalité, on entend souvent l'un pour l'autre.


----------



## AnAutisticCat

Certes, la définition stricte est peut-être différente, mais comme l'a dit Maître Capello, dans le langage courant on fait peu ou pas de distinction.


----------



## lamy08

Ne vous avisez pas de ne pas faire la distinction entre les deux appellations si vous rédigez une petite annonce pour la mise en vente de votre maison.


----------



## zapspan

Merci pour expliquer "salle de bain" vs. "salle d'eau".  Une autre question - une étudiante a écrit "Dans la salle de bain, il y a des toilettes".  Est-ce correct?  Je sais qu'on peut dire "les toilettes sont dans la salle de bain", mais elle veut mentionner ce qu'il y a dans la salle de bain.


----------



## lamy08

Oui, bien sûr.


----------



## zapspan

Lly4n4 said:


> Bonjour, "dans cette maison, il y a deux WC, un séparé au rez-de-chaussée, et l'autre à l'étage dans la salle d'eau".
> 
> Mais c'est un peu bizarre, car dans une maison où il n'y a qu"un seul WC (un seul équipement), on dira "les WC sont séparés, et sont situés à l'étage".



Dans une annonce immoblière, est-ce qu'on mentionnerait le número de salles de bain ou le número de WC, si aucun WC n'est séparé?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Vous parlez de *nombre*.
- (Un) WC dans la salle de bain (salle d'eau, selon).
- Salle de bain avec WC.
Dans la même partie de phrase, je comprendrais qu'ils sont regroupés dans la même pièce.
WC et salle de bain sont courants (et même obligatoires). On mentionne surtout les particularités (séparés / communs ; > 1 ; à l'étage ; [sur le palier]...)


----------



## zapspan

Merci beaucoup, atcheque.


----------



## zapspan

Lly4n4 said:


> Bonjour, "dans cette maison, il y a deux WC, un séparé au rez-de-chaussée, et l'autre à l'étage dans la salle d'eau".
> 
> Mais c'est un peu bizarre, car dans une maison où il n'y a qu"un seul WC (un seul équipement), on dira "les WC sont séparés, et sont situés à l'étage".



Mais dans le cas où il n'y a qu'un seul WC, est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "Dans cette maison, il y a 3 chambres, un WC, ....." [avec "WC au singulier]?  Et est-ce qu'on pourrait utiliser le mot "toilettes" au lieu de "WC"?  Je viens de trouver une annonce sur internet qui mentionne "3 toilettes" dans une liste de traits d'une maison à louer, donc je me demande ce qu'ils auraient écrit s'il n'y avait qu'un seul WC.

Merci.


----------



## atcheque

Comme écrit plus tôt, "un WC" n'a aucune valeur informative. Toute maison digne a (au moins) un WC.
Toilettes, mot complet, français. WC abréviation d'origine anglaise mais tout à fait comprise.
C'est juste un choix.


----------



## danielc

On entend aussi "chambre de bain", au Canada


----------



## zapspan

atcheque said:


> Comme écrit plus tôt, "un WC" n'a aucune valeur informative. Toute maison digne a (au moins) un WC.



De toute façon, je m'imagine qu'il doit exister un contexte dans lequel on devrait indiquer qu'il y a un WC (et non pas deux, trois, etc.), peut-être dans un tableau.   Ou ai-je tort?  En anglais, on mentionne tout le temps, dans les annonces immobilières pour les maisons comme pour les appartements, le numéro de chambres et le numéro de salles de bains.  Voulez-vous dire qu'en France, s'il n'y a qu'un WC, on annoncerait tout simplement le numéro de chambres?


----------



## itka

Je suppose que vous parlez du_ nombre_ de pièces ou de salles de bains et non pas de leur numéro. Alors oui, s'il n'y a qu'un WC, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de le préciser, comme l'a dit atcheque plus haut. 
On parle généralement d'un 2 pièces ou d'un 3 pièces (ou 4 ou plus...) à quoi on ajoute parfois cuisine, salle de bains, salle d'eau, WC séparé (si c'est le cas), mais souvent on ne donne pas ces indications car un appartement ne se conçoit pas sans cuisine, WC et salle de bains ou salle d'eau.


----------



## martinkunev

Bonjour
Comment s'appelle la salle commun qui est souvent trouvé dans les bâtiments publiques où il y a des robinets et où se trouvent les cabinets de toilettes ?

Merci


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,
Dans ce cas également on parle de "toilettes" ou de "WC".


----------

